# Ruffwear Palisades Pack



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to put this, so feel free to move if need be. 

I'm looking to sell my Ruffwear Palisades pack. Its been used less than ten times (basically brand new, no wear at all! Just a wee bit of fur for obvious reasons...) and I still have all the fact sheets, etc. inside it. I just am not using it very much, so it should go to someone who will.
Palisades Pack
Size small. It fits my 50lb GSD/Sibe mix perfectly and has adjustable straps.
$100
Paypal only. PM me if interested.

Lily modeling the pack



























And the harness by itself (saddlebags detatch)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a really nice looking pack.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been looking for a pack for Woof and have been kicking myself for not picking up a Ruffwear one before I moved since no one carries that brand near me. Nice price but the shipping would probably get me.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We don't need one but to anyone thinking about this pack, Ruff Wear is an AWESOME company and they really stand behind their products! We have a Ruff Wear coat for Remi and we had an issue with the strings coming unsewn and they replaced it without hesitation.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Actually I priced it with shipping built in. I got a really good deal on it from REI. I'll be eating about $5, but thats still better than having a pricey pack I'm not using. :smile:

They really do, very good company!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Really? Well then, I think I need to measure Woof. Wonder if It'll look too big on him though... he's only 40lbs

I love Ruffwear, just an awesome company, awesome customer service and awesome, high quality products.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

So he's 26" around the girth. I'm worried about the neck/chest strap though. He's pretty narrow...


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

It should fit no problem. Both my dogs are really narrow chested. I have the straps most of the way let out for Lily, so it'll probably actually fit Woof better.


----------

